

How a bug in Skype prevented our users from using our app - verrier
https://medium.com/@verrier/how-a-bug-in-skype-prevented-our-users-using-our-application-f30901df5c6

======
namecast
Whoah, talk about burying the lede! TFA says that the root cause of the bug is
Skype is adding tens of thousands of certs to the Trusted CA store on certain
Windows boxen. Not sure what's worse, if it turns out that's a Skype bug or if
it's by design...

------
yaur
On my machine I have, well had, one. What is going on here? Is adding a
trusted CA cert (with the key) really a good idea?

